# لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات



## candy shop (12 يناير 2008)

لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


إن النظرات المتصلة لثوان قليلة، يمكن أن تحدث – رغم الصمت – ما تعجز عنه مجلدات كثيرة، 

حيث يمكن للزوجة أن تقرأ في تلك النظرات الكثير من كلمات الحب ، والحنان ، والعطف ، يمكن أن 

تقرأ في تلك النظرات أنت جميلة وأنا معجب بك – أتكامل معك وبك .. دائماً مفتون بما تقولين، 

ويمكن للزوج أن يسمع نظراتها تقول : أنا متيمة بك وكم أحب أن أستمتع بحبك الحنون يغمرني . 

كما أن هناك ما هو أكثر من تلك المشاعر والأحاسيس فالعيون الدافئة ، تحقق انفجارات وثورات من 

براكين الحب والحنان لا يمكن لأي حواس أخري أن تحققها. 

اتساع الحدقة ، من هنا فإن بعض الباحثين يعتبرون العينين الوسيلة الأولي للتعبير الرومانسي أكثر 

من غيرهما. 

يقول العلماء : إن الإنسان لا يستطيع إراديا التحكم في حركة حدقة عينيه، ولكنه يمكن إثارتهما 

لأجل الاتساع، فمن المعروف أن الإنسان عندما يري مناظر جميلة ومريحة ولطيفة كالمروج الخضراء 

والزهور، ووجه الحبيب ،تتسع حدقتا عينيه بشكل لا إرادي . 

وللفكر والأحاديث أيضاً دورهم ، ولتحقيق هذا الانتعاش النفسي والروحي بين الزوجين 

ولتعلم سحر العيون لابد من : 


1- توسيع حدقتي عيني كل من الزوجين أثناء الأحاديث الودية . 


2- وتبادل الكلمات الرومانسية. 


3- لينظر كل منهما ويحدق مباشرة في عيون الآخر وكأنه ينظر إلي بحر شاسع .


4- وليتأمل خلال نظراته أجمل جزء في وجه الآخر كالأنف الدقيق أو تلك الغمازتين الحلوتين فتبدأ العينان تعطيان ذلك الإيحاء بالارتياح والاتساع .


5- تركيز الفكر علي مدي جمال شريكك ، واكتشاف الصفات التي تميزه عن غيره ، وأنك سعيد بها معه وبالقرب منه . 


6- وعليك أن تطرد من مخيلتك الخجل وعدم الثقة والعصبية والتفكير السلبي الذي يجعل جبينك مقطباً وبؤبؤ عينيك يتضاءل.


العين لا تخفي هذا السحر

وليس للون العين أثر في تحقيق هذه السعادة أو النشوة فالعينان الزرقاوان أو الخضراوان 

أو العسليتان أو السوداوان تتماثل جميعها في تحقيق الغاية في الوصول إلي العصب البصري 

وتفجير مشاعر الحب والمودة .وعندما يكون تفكير كل منهما دافئاً ورائعاً نحو الأخر فإن نظرات 

العينين لا تستطيعان إخفاء ذلك
__________________​


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

ميرسى ليكى موضوع جميل جدا​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



rosemary84 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى موضوع جميل جدا​



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## Meriamty (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*




















​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



Meriamty قال:


> ​





ميرسى ليكر يا قمر​


----------



## assyrian girl (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

*thx alot for ur nice topic 
God bless you​*


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice topic
> God bless you​*



thank you very much​


----------



## sunny man (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

ما أجمل لغة العيون


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



sunny man قال:


> ما أجمل لغة العيون



الله عليك

شكراااااا ليك​


----------



## gigi angel (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
واجمل حاجه هى لغه العيون


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

*موضوع رائع جدا ياكاندى 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا ​*


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا ياكاندى
> مرسىىىىىىىى جدا ​*



.ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

*روعة صدقينى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## samer12 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*

 شكراً لك يا كاندي 
على الموضوع 
​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *روعة صدقينى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



samer12 قال:


> شكراً لك يا كاندي
> على الموضوع
> ​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جامد وجميل شكرااا ليكى [/*size]
لكن لى تعقيب ...................... من جهه المراه موافق لها عيون حلوه وجميله ولها تاثير ولغه متفق مع حضرتك
لكن فين عيون الراجل اصلا


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: لغة العيون بين الرجل والمرأه هي من اجمل اللغات*



النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جامد وجميل شكرااا ليكى [/*size]
> لكن لى تعقيب ...................... من جهه المراه موافق لها عيون حلوه وجميله ولها تاثير ولغه متفق مع حضرتك
> لكن فين عيون الراجل اصلا




هههههههههههههههه

حاضر هدور على عيون الرجل

شكراااااااااااااا ليك​


----------

